# Choosing the right temperament



## Candace (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi all
Just curious what sort of temperament and key features did you look for when picking your dogs?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've never worried about temperament. i pick by
color and sex. i find a reputable breeder. i don't
worry about temperament because i feel the breeder
takes care of that. i trust the temperament and nerves 
are going to be solid and strong. i shape the temperament
through training and socializing.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Do you mean when searching for a breeder, or when choosing out of a litter?

We set out looking for a breeder who breeds healthy, strong, stable working line GSDs with solid nerves.

Then, we told her a lot about us and our lifestyle, saying we wanted a dog who would be affectionate and not too drivey, and good with kids and cats. Also, lower energy, so that he would settle when in the house.

Hans is everything we wanted, but still wants to chase the cat


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I found a breeder that produced the type of dogs that I wanted for temperament, energy level, drive, biddability, threshholds, suspicion level, etc. and had a proven record of placing the right pup in the right home. What one person looks for in a dog can be very different than what another person would or can handle. 

Talked (emailed and phone) at length about my experience and what I want in a dog, and let the breeder pick a puppy for me. The breeder who knows their own lines and is living with the pups, evaluating them for their first few weeks of their lives is the best person to make the choice.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Castlemaid said:


> Talked (emailed and phone) at length about my experience and what I want in a dog, and let the breeder pick a puppy for me. The breeder who knows their own lines and is living with the pups, evaluating them for their first few weeks of their lives is the best person to make the choice.


Exactly. Hans has a brother that she said she would never sell me, LOL.

Third row, first two pictures. I thought he looked like Joe Pesci!:rofl:
Hans is in the next two pictures, same row. 
See the difference in the expression?
Questa Pups (4wks) & Utah Pups (5wks) | Facebook
I often wonder where that high drive Pesci dog is and what he is doing  Tempted to ask.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Picked a breeder, chatted at length about experience, expectations and lifestyle. Breeder picked my Puppy for me. I originally wanted one of her older dogs that was available, but she wouldn't sell her to me since she was too much dog for my experience/needs.

But I do know as a first time owner, you don't really know WHAT kind of dog you want to live with.

Now I can go into more detail about what I want my dog to be (social, biddable, medium energy level, etc), but will still leave the judgement to the breeder.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I had a choice between 2 puppies in the litter, and when I saw them all playing together, they were jumping all over themselves, playfighting. Except for one, who was too interested in playing with a ball. Luckily, he was one of my options so I chose him. He's been so much fun to raise - he settles down nicely but as soon as he sees a ball he's a different dog, lol. And the flirt pole sends him into a frenzy of excitement. He loves his frisbee too. I can distract him from anything with a toy, which makes life so easy.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

It's hard sometimes to pick a young puppy based on temperament, because so much can change as they mature. My ideal GSD is as follows:

Strong nerves and high thresholds.

Medium drive--enough to make training easy, but not so much that the dog is jumping out of his skin when my cat walks across the room. I tend to like less drive than a sport enthusiast would.

Ability to be calm and settle in the house.

Biddability, desire to please.

Friendly to neutral with strangers and strange dogs.

Serious protective instinct, yes--but with high enough thresholds to recognize what a real threat is (socialization has a lot to do with this).

A natural tendency to be gentle with small living things like babies and children, cats, baby goats, chickens, etc. rather than seeing them as prey objects (again this takes some socializing and training).

If anyone has such a dog, I will take him off your hands immediately.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Sorry, Gryff's not for sale!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

My first criteria was nerve. My second was aloofness and a strong serious side, but happy and playful with their person. I chose a breeder who was breeding lines I liked and met the parents several times. I liked that both parents had strong nerve and were aloof with strangers. I liked the fact that they had a serious side but were goofy and playful with the family. I let the breeder pick my puppy.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

The breeder should know their dogs and what they produce. My breeder had a VERY long discussion with me about what I wanted in a dog, and what she expected her pups to be. I got what I asked for. If a breeder doesn't have this discussion with you, and can't talk about what their dogs produce as well as how they match up pedigrees for their outcome, then you need to pass. Just breeding two titled dogs together doesn't mean you're going to come out with good pups.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> Sorry, Gryff's not for sale!


Interesting pedigree on your boy... No Fero? 

Would you say that his temperament is what you'd expect from such a pedigree?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm not a scholar of bloodlines - the question would have to go to the breeders, or to Cliff, who is very familiar with those bloodlines (and I believe helped Chris and Tim choose Gryff's sire for what Wildhaus was looking to produce). 

The Czech lines were brought in to even out sharpness and lower threshhold, and bring more serious defense into the dog (I hope I'm correct on that) - all of which succeeded. Very controlled prey drive - helpers always comment on how fast he comes in, and how hard he bites, but I have no issues having him off leash and calling him off a bolting rabbit, for example. Very sweet and paternal with my cats - ignores other dogs, very sensitive to me - a bit too sensitive to the handler, seems to be a trait among the litter. Very concerned about being "good", and he worries if he thinks I am displeased with him.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> The Czech lines were brought in to even out sharpness and lower threshhold, and bring more serious defense into the dog (I hope I'm correct on that)


I'm a bit confused--by "even out", do you mean the Czech lines have more or less sharpness? Higher or lower thresholds? And what in the dam line needed to be balanced, besides more serious defense?



> a bit too sensitive to the handler, seems to be a trait among the litter. Very concerned about being "good", and he worries if he thinks I am displeased with him.


That's a trait that doesn't bother me much.  My Luka is that way, as was Justice. Teaching a forced retrieve with her was somewhat traumatic.


----------



## Candace (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks all. I will be going to choose my puppy in 2 weeks and get him on the 20th. He has show lines and the breeder has a good reputation and has a lot to do in the nsw GSD club. 
I have had a few conversations about temperament and he will help me choose. (though he is a typical Aussie man of few words lol) Whilst not my first dog this will be my first obedience/ sport dog I'll have since a child. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

